

The 2010 TIME 100 Most Influential People - samd
http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/0,28757,1984685,00.html

======
GFischer
I think it's too amerocentric.

That said, here's a link to the list of the top 100

[http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/completelist/0,29...](http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/completelist/0,29569,1984685,00.html)

